# Western Whiskey



## casperwhiskey (Dec 29, 2008)

Just came in from ebay from Lou!!! Pleased to add to the Collection
 Damn I Love Whiskey!!!!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful bottle, and can't Lou take a picture to beat all!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Lou What Kind of camera do you have? I'm in the market for a new one!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful! Very nice piece, that is what I am into, thanks for the show


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 30, 2008)

I do Not discriminate,segregate,or manipulate. Bottles!!!

 Damn I love Whiskey!!!

 Why can't we all get along? 


 Look how the Yankees,Southerners,and those weird Californians look so good when they get together!!!!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 30, 2008)

I asked him that same question a couple of years back, and I believe he told me it was an old Sony Cyber 1 mp.  I still don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 30, 2008)

And what a beautiful, beautiful display.  Makes me shonuff regret selling my whiskeys.


----------



## onekick1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful western fifth and at a reasonable price. At the Auburn bottle show I saw 2 Standard's offered at over $1000. Nice score!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 30, 2008)

Great bottle at a Great Price.
 Damn I love Whiskey


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 30, 2008)

Other than the obligatory Phoenix Bourbon fifth which everyone has found/dug at least one of,
 my only claim to fame whiskey-wise is "unearthing" a Log Cabin Bourbon/Whisky from Kuhls, Schwarke & Co. S.F. with an embossed picture of a Log Cabin...unlisted - with lip chip and base crack in clear/amethyst glass. A salamander had made it his home there in the sandy San Francisco soil. Traded it to a digger in Redwood City for a Mayfield Soda Works hutch back 20 years ago. He sold it to another whiskey collector who knew of it, and had to have it.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 30, 2008)

By the way that's a real beauty to add to your collection...


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 30, 2008)

Like your website CasperWhiskey........Nice site!
 Great story about that masonic flask under the historical flasks link.

 Doug


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 30, 2008)

Lordbud was that Phoenix Whiskey


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 30, 2008)

Or Phoenix Bourbon


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 31, 2008)

Think About it!!! If it wern't for Kentucky Bourbon, California wouldn't have Western Whiskies!!!!


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 31, 2008)

I've found two Phoenix Bourbon fifths, the Phoenix Whiskey is rarer than the Bourbon, as far as I know. How about an F. Brassy & Co. (San Jose) amber backbar fifth with enameled lettering? Found it at a yard sale around 1993 or so.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 31, 2008)

I have nothing from Brassy, I collect cylinders and Back Bars. I believe there is a early embossed flask from them and I have seen some paper label items. Let me know if yoy want to sell the bar bottle.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the only western whiskey I have.  Its from Sacramento.
 Anyone know anything about it.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 3, 2009)

Killer Whiskey


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't collect whiskey bottles. Sold this one a couple years ago . Kinda wish I still had it. It is wrapped in Silver.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice Back Bar Bottle!!!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn I Love Whiskey


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 4, 2009)

You got some killer stuff Whiskey! Got some good pics and info on this one of yours? Top Left.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 4, 2009)

The Yellow olive Globe bitters was dug in Charleston about 5 years ago. I had it cleaned. It is one sweet bottle.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 4, 2009)

Very Nice! Thanks


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I dug one of those Standards a few years ago that was screaming yellow and hammer whittled, but the embossing was nowhere as nice as that example. It is one SWEET fifth that you don't come across every day.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 4, 2009)

American bottle auction is selling one the auction begins tomorrow


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 5, 2009)

> Here is the only western whiskey I have. Its from Sacramento.
> Anyone know anything about it.


 NCDIGGER, your Hall Luhrs is a pretty common one, dates 1880-1915 and is listed in R.E. Barnett's book at $15.00.  I have one too.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is my favorite western whiskey (out of my collection).  I finally pulled it down from it's high shelf and dusted it off for a new picture.  This was actually a yard sale find in the late '70s.  If my memory serves me right, I paid about 15 dollars for it.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 6, 2009)

One Sweet Whiskey!!!!! Darn if only it were Amber


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 7, 2009)

> This was actually a yard sale find in the late '70s.


 
 Yeah, those were the good old days. The early 1990s were still "good old days" for me finding bottles and other cool collectibles at antique fairs, antique shops or yard sales out here in the San Jose area, but a few years later I was hard-pressed to find anything of note at these same places. 
 The bottle auctions (then also ebay) pushed up the prices in almost every bottle category, and suddenly I'd see previously affordable bottles at bottle shows sporting "ebay" price tags even though the bottles were no rarer than they were before.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Jason,
    What Ebay did was open up the western market to whiskey collectors in the east, and the eastern market to the west. It also helped determine what was rare and what was very common. It killed the white house vinagar bottles. I have added more items to the collection in the last 10 years than I did in the first 20. I have also learned more about brands, shared more info and met some great people. I still find some killer items on ebay and in the "wild"
 David


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Tim,
 I have a couple of clear Yreka,Ca. drug stores. I bought locally. Know anybody might be interested?


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn I Love Whiskey!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 11, 2009)

> NCDIGGER, your Hall Luhrs is a pretty common one, dates 1880-1915 and is listed in R.E. Barnett's book at $15.00. I have one too.


 
 Thanks Wilkie. I only paid $17 for it so not bad.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jan 13, 2009)

these are my favorites, so far......            love that whiskey too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 applied top










 what a great strike! my first whiskey, which has started my latest craze, when i go to a show or an antique shop, they're all i have bought, i got it bad! i got this one as a b-day present last year in june, the spuance and stanley i bought for 20 bucks along with 3 other bottles, didn't know what i had untill i came home and consulted mr. r.e. barnett


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 13, 2009)

Nick, nice ones, I don't have a castle yet but it is on my wish list.  What color is that Spruance?  It looks black.  Is that just the lighting or is it really that dark?


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jan 13, 2009)

hey tim, yeah the s & s is a red amber that varies in shade through out the bottle, i have another castle, its got a weak strike though. its actually the one where the "whiskey" has been slug plated over by rocks


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 13, 2009)

"I have a couple of clear Yreka,Ca. drug stores. I bought locally. Know anybody might be interested?                                            "

 If you can note the names embossed on the druggists I can you their "rarity" rating in Miller's book for reference...


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 14, 2009)

California Druggist forum listing with pictures


https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-199297/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#199476


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave, I believe that is THE Weil Bros that I dug. I didn't bid on anything in Jeff's auction, though. Nothin' I couldn't do without. Now, I'm gonna go out and probe some more pits for the weekend. Maybe a fifth is waithing in one of them, but won't be holding my breath. I might list a couple of E. Martins on fleaBay, just for grins. Both will have significant reserves to keep the flies off.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 14, 2009)

I ended up with the amber full face cutter. I have one but this one might be be better than the one I have. I got a super Hollywood with Monster applied top hammer whittled and medium yellow color on ebay cheap. I know itsNew York but its really nice for a Eastern whiskey.  I thought about bidding on the Phoenix but it seemed a little rough.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought about the greenish amber one, but really don't need another one of those. I'm still working on the 1st style 4 pc mold circle Cutter in an array of colors and jewels on the crown. Got about a dozen, so far. I dug one pit years back that had over a hundred mint ones in it. We trickled those out for a long time at $25-35 each. Man, those days are long gone. Most sellers are wanting a couple hundred for them, nowadays. There must be around 500 of them floating around, so they're FAR from uncommon.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 14, 2009)

I was under bidder on the olive amber.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got any use for E. Martin fifths, Dave? Both VERY nice and dug by me in Nevada a long time ago. The center crown has the original saloon owners green paint on the base, as did all the whiskies dug at that location. Guess he wanted the bottles returned after sale.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 15, 2009)

What will you take for the shoulder.  
 David


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 15, 2009)

PM me, Dave.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 25, 2009)

My three New England whiskies.....


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

nice collections of whiskey....
 Phoenix bottle was neat......
 all were neat...
 thanks for showing. []
 stardust


----------



## caldigs (Feb 5, 2009)

Mike, post some photos of your circle Cutter color run ???? 

 Here is a killer yellow JF I recently added to the shelf.


----------



## BittersMax (Feb 10, 2009)

And another


----------



## caldigs (Feb 11, 2009)

killer !


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 11, 2009)

WHOOEE!! SMOKER, Lou.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 12, 2009)

I took my bottle cabinet down to refinish the hardwood floors about 3 years ago and still haven't put it back up. Prob'ly never will, I guess. I stick different bottles in the only windows we have that still have sills. Remember these?
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24/old86/windowwhiskies.jpg
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24/old86/windowwhiskies2.jpg
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24/old86/windowwhiskies3.jpg


----------



## caldigs (Feb 12, 2009)

that green no-crown and green circle are pretty sweet. did you dig them ?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Frank Webb dug the open face Hotaling at the Benicia Arsenal many years ago. I got it from Doc Ritz, as promised. I did dig the green Circle in West Oakland, along with a much darker green one that I sold to Allen Wilson because of a base chip. There were over 25 mint 4 pc mold Circles in that little pit. I'm looking to dig more applied fifths this weekend.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 12, 2009)

BTW, while many collectors seem to think of "green whiskies" being all that counts, there are rarer bottles in those pics. Crudity has it all over color in my book. Give me extremely whittled yellow amber any day. Oh yeah, the green ones are "hammered", too.


----------



## caldigs (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I think in general I'd rather have a crude green example of a more common bottler over a plain amber example of a much rarer bottle.  There are exceptions though.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn I love Whiskey
 Hey Lou looking forward to adding that OK to the collection
 David


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are some beautiful fifths and they look great with the window light...but windows aren't safe places in earthquake country.  Gotta love Western glass.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Those are some beautiful fifths and they look great with the window light...but windows aren't safe places in earthquake country.Â  Gotta love Western glass.


 You are correct, of course, but I don't really live in "earthquake country". If we were in San Jo, they would definitely NOT be in the windows. When Loma Prieta rolled around, back in 1989, those same windows had several different colored Cundurango Bitters and green Cathedral pickles in them, and not a one moved. My wife said the chandeliers swung back and forth and water splashed from the pool, but the bottles stayed in place. None have ever been puttied down, either.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn I love whiskey

 Thanks Lou!!!


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 25, 2009)

I found a whiskey fifth, embossed Kuhls, Schwarke(spelling?) & Co S.F. with an embossed Log Cabin many years ago in San Francisco. It had a lip chip, and a crack in the base, clear glass. As part of a two-way trade (knowing it was/is unlisted -- guess I got the short end of the deal) I ended up with a Mayfield Soda Works hutch as part of the trade. Anyone know who ended up with the Log Cabin Bourbon? As far as I know it is one of very few known...they likely still have it in their collection.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Jason,
   In the 1997 edition of Western Whiskey Bootles # 464 is listed in Barrnett's book. It is listed a clear and rare bottle in the 100 to 150 range. Today it would bring 350 to 400. I have never seen the bottle.
 David


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 25, 2009)

That Log Cabin fifth remains an extremely rare one. I have only seen one mint example in the collections I have seen. Who really knows how many could be out there?
 Where are all the other known to have been trade marked, but yet to be seen whiskies? Old Signet, or what I've always referred to as "Old Figment" comes to mind. I know that I have never laid eyes on so much as a fragment of that elusive treasure.


----------



## BittersMax (Feb 26, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge there is only ONE mint example of the Log Cabin whiskey bottle and two or three damaged ones. The good one was dug from a shallow dump in San Francisco about 30 years ago. The  original finder sold it for 1500.00 about eight years back. It's a great looking bottle and one of the rarest Western picture 5ths.


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 27, 2009)

Can't say "exactly" where I found the Log Cabin fifth, but a salamander had made the bottle his home - at least temporarily - the bottle was maybe a third exposed, embossing side down in the soil. I truly expected it to be a big Miller's Genuine when I first saw the glass in the ground. I gently "evicted" the salamander into the surrounding brush before taking my find back to the car. I need to go back and look for another example next time we check out the construction sites in the city.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a local picture fifth. Nothing like the Log cabin, but a tad hard to come by in decent shape. Embossing reads Buffalo Old Bourbon/Buffalo motif/Geo E. Dierssen & Co/Sacramento/Cal. I posted another pic on the "Photographing" section.


----------



## westernglassaddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice topic!
 I have a red whittled fifth embossed" William Cline Wholesale, and Retail Grocer 949-951 Market St, San francisco".

 I have not seen another, but believe there are a couple more out there. I tried to upload a photo, but was told the file is too large...now what?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 6, 2009)

I remember Ken Salazar diggin' one of the first Cline fifths a dozen, or so, years ago. It brought some good bucks at auction. Here's a better shot of the Buffalo. You'll have to go back and reduce the size of your file pic to get it loaded.


----------



## westernglassaddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Mike,

   I have tried to reduce the picture size, but it has not been accomplished. I thought if you could figure it out, it should be no problem for me. I thought wrong.
   This Cline is gem mint, and very pretty, I believe the example that Ken S. dug had base damage? I remember Pacific Glass auctioning it off years ago. If I am ever able to get the picture size below 264kb, I will post it.
    My collecting focus has always been Western flasks, but have picked up a few cylinders over the years.


----------



## westernglassaddict (Mar 6, 2009)

William Cline


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 7, 2009)

I managed to scrape a couple of clear A. Fenkhausens out of a local privy this afternoon. Both were covered in dirt, but appeared to be OK. I will not rub a bottle, especially clear whiskies, to read the embossing, either. I just wrapped them in paper and stuck 'em in the bucket. I took a pic of one when it came out, but not the other. As it turns out, they are different. One is tooled, and has the embossing within a "circle", and the other is globby and "open faced". Since they are just clear ones, both are still in the bucket in my garage. I may wash 'em tomorrow. If they ain't amber and globby, I don't get too excited over them.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 8, 2009)

I really like the whiskeys, too. I know if I lived out West I would collect those fifths...they are very cool and the history behind them, relating to California, the Gold Rush, the settling of the West, makes them really interesting.  Great post!


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 8, 2009)

That William Cline fifth is a beauty, plus the embossed street address (similar to what might be embossed on a coffin/pumpkinseed flask) make it a "10" in my book.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Here's a real beauty up on ebay right now:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Whiskey-Gold-Dust_W0QQitemZ180334777351QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item180334777351&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Whew! That "Horse" is gettin' some much deserved respect. Way to go.


----------



## caldigs (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

It's amazing how few amber Gold Dusts are offered for sale considering how 'common' they are. I can't  remember the last time I saw an amber horse at show or auction !


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Is there a "bible" of Western whisky bottles"?


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

There's a gold dust on Ebay right now... 
 Edit: It might be the one I didn't see posted above^^^ sorry.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*



> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Is there a "bible" of Western whisky bottles"?Â


 There is, or was, anyway. John Thomas originally did the first "updated" guide to the quality western whiskies in 1969, followed by a 1977 review. He passed in 2000, but a "tribute" newer update was done in 2002, by a few of his friends. It is out of print, I believe, but copies may still be available at shows. It's a bit "pricey", but is still the only book that has a lot of history to go along with the nice drawings and photos. If you wish, a copy might be "scared up" for you.


----------



## maxbitters (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Amber gold dust common, you've got to be kidding me. These bottle are not common by any means. Star Shield Cutter's now that's somewhat of a common bottle


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

I believe there was some inexperience speaking there, Lou. Yeah, Star Shield is damned common, yet they get a "bit" of respect. Same's the "Circle" Hotalings. There's a bloody "zillion" of 'em around, but try to buy one for even a hundred bucks, these days. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## caldigs (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

No, they are not common, but the way collectors horde them you'd think they were extremely rare.  After digging ten busted Gold Dusts in different parts of the Bay Area and missing an outhouse that ended up producing a John Van Bergen I can tell you that Gold Dusts are common in The Bay Area. I've dug more busted Gold Dusts than Star and Shields, Mid-Crowns or Jesse Moores. I'm sure that over 50 amber Gold Dusts have been dug or found in the Bay over the years. Some collectors have large herds.............. 

 Here is the horse that came off a lot the one night I didn't dig:


----------



## caldigs (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

In my experience (or lack there of) Gold Dusts are not a Sacramento bottle, but green Grange flasks sure are.


----------



## maxbitters (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

I've always thought and still think that most bottle collectors don't  understand  what the real difference is between "common & rare"  in the collector world. A baseball card, coin, stamp or what ever where there is 50 or less would be considered extremely rare in any other collectible category.  What some diggers perceive as being "common" to them is only because they happen to dig in areas where certain items are known to be found. Amber Gold Dust are  primarily only found in two small isolated areas in the entire world, the Bay Area & Virginia City. Go outside these areas and I can tell you with certainty these bottles are almost non existent. 

 Other collectibles I mentioned earlier that are considered extremely rare can be found world wide. If an amber gold dust is common then what is a Bromo, Kilmer's, champagnes, etc. If they are so common then why aren't  everyone's shelf's lined with them ? I've dug well over a thousand holes in some of the most concentrated Gold Dust districts over the past 30 years. In that time I was lucky enough to have dug four of these bottles. In my book their extremely rare and damn hard to find.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*



> ORIGINAL:  caldigs
> 
> 
> In my experience (or lack there of)Â Gold Dusts are not a Sacramento bottle, but green Grange flasks sure are.


 I love that BULLS**T story, Andrew. Sacramento, my A##! Oh, they are found here, but in only one area and not too many folks have a clue. I have dug 3 mint ones and 7 fifths over the years, so don't tell me what is where. LOL No "Dusters" here, yet. At least none by me, in my narrow years of pokin' around this burg.


----------



## caldigs (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

My earlier words were stated with the premise that ANY 1870's 5th that isn't a Cutter is rare and hard to find. California Clubhouse, Old Woodburn,  St. Suits, Kentucky Gem, Laurel Crown, ect.........those are extremely rare.  In the hierarchy of 70s western 5ths, Gold Dusts are closer to common than rare but they are extremely DESIRABLE. Think about it, how many western 5ths with over 50 examples known command upwards of $10,000 ????? 

 Three Grange flasks and seven 5ths is DAM impressive. I bet you never let your eyes off the non-ABD houses in that area.


----------



## maxbitters (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Boys, boys, boys, now control yourselves. CALDIGR2 is totally correct in saying  that "not to many folks have a clue" in what parts of town certain bottles are found. Oh sure Grange flask may come from that town but like  the Gold Dust  their limited to only a certain neighborhood(s). It was a neighborhood bar or store that sold the stuff way back when and in most cases it was not widely distributed throughout town. That being the case their often found only close to the area where they were distributed.  One of my favorite Gold Dust neighborhoods  has produced over 50 busted amber Gold Dust and two mint ones within about a four block area. If your lucky enough to know where the area is and even luckier to find a undug 70s hole and dig a 5th it's likely going to be a Duster, it's a very non Cutterish zone. Go outside that neighborhood  and it's back to the Cutters. 

 Rare bottles are totally underrated in comparison to most  all other collectibles. A rare gold coin or stamp where there would be 50 or less know would likely be 75k plus. For their age, rarity & beauty bottles are a total bargain.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

You said it, maxbitters. I collect coins, too, along with Winchester rifles. Rare bottles are a bargain, comparatively speaking. I'd still rather dig than buy, though.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*



> ORIGINAL:  caldigs
> 
> 
> > Three Grange flasks and seven 5ths is DAM impressive. I bet you never let your eyes off the non-ABD houses in that area.
> ...


----------



## maxbitters (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

They also come from other areas in California besides Sacto.


----------



## westernglassaddict (Mar 10, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

That's the rumor...a few other places...very few.


----------



## maxbitters (Mar 11, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

These things must be common !


----------



## caldigs (Mar 11, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Ha, these are definitlely NOT common ! Dale, yours looks to be the same color as the one we dug.


----------



## westernglassaddict (Mar 11, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Yes, the color does look similar. Mine is a very light yellow- green-citron- with lemon marmalade, and papaya highlights. Very whittled and crude with swirls and candy striped striations with a touch of bubblishishnous. Does that seem close? I am hungry now...gotta run.


----------



## caldigs (Mar 11, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*



> ORIGINAL: westernglassaddict
> 
> Yes, the color does look similar. Mine is a very light yellow- green-citron- with lemon marmalade, and papaya highlights. Very whittled and crude with swirls and candy striped striations with a touch of bubblishishnous. Does that seem close? I am hungry now...gotta run.


 
 God, that's exactly how I'd describe the crudity of mine ! The color is probably spot on considering the photo makes it appear more amber.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 12, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Whew, the only flasks I have are mainly clear glass pumpkinseeds and coffins...and a box full of SF dandies. These "rare" Western colors are killing me. Great stuff even if it is of possibly dubious rarity.[8D] Depending on your neighborhood, of course. Knew a guy up in Redwood City that rowed out in the local Baylands and found 2 or 3 aqua Gold Dust fifths along with a pair of Old South Park Statuary druggists.Clear Gold Dust up currently - closes in 2 days; 1 hour - high bid stands at *$1,025.07. *


----------



## Stardust (Mar 12, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

What a raven beauty that bottle is! []


----------



## Oklabottles (Mar 21, 2009)

*RE: Gold Dust fifth*

Any whiskey dug marked with an Oklahoma town if worth 1000 and up all of them. and every hutch is worth 50 and up none cheaper


----------

